# cobalt brushless motor question



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

hi, i want to get the colbalt brushless motor but it says it needs a 25+ amp ESC. i have a rc 18 mt and i need to know what amperage mine is. its stock and i rlly want this motor. thx for any hlp. :thumbsup:


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

u have to have a brushless esc to use a brushless motor i would go with the mamba 25 its agreat esc


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

ok man thx


----------

